# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Misionarët Në Kosovë Dhe Arsyet E Konvertimit Të Muslimanëve Kosovarë

## fisniku-student

*Ti marrim fëmijët e muslimanëve dhe ti sjellim në vendet tona, kështu ti ushqejmë me kulturën tonë, e pastaj ti kthejmë në vendin e tyre. (Nikson).*

*Shkaqet e konvertimit të disa muslimanëve kosovarë*
Nikson, ish-kryetar i Amerikës, kur ishte pyetur se cili është problemi qe ti largojmë muslimanet nga parimet islame, ai ishte përgjigjur: Problemi thelbësor është Islami. Dhe më pas kur u pyet se si të zgjidhet ky problem? Ai u përgjigj: Ti marrim fëmijët e muslimanëve dhe ti sjellim në vendet tona, kështu ti ushqejmë me kulturën tonë, e pastaj ti kthejmë në vendin e tyre.
Pas luftës së fundit, gjendja ekonomike është shkatërruar dhe keqësuar në mënyrë drastike. Me mbarimin e luftës, të gjithë e dimë se Kosovës iu kishin mësy shumë organizata misionare krishtere. Ky është një fat që pret çdo vend të dalë nga lufta. Kështu kishte ndodhur edhe në Shqipëri pas rënies se komunizmit, po ashtu edhe në Bosnjë, Ruandë, e në shumë vende tjera të botës.
Nuk ka dyshim se skamja e tepërt të shpie në mosbesim. Njeriu doemos duhet kërkuar furnizimin (rizkun) që Allahu i Plotfuqishëm ka caktuar për të.
Për të arsyetuar realitetin e hidhur në Kosovë, në vazhdim po sjell rastin e konvertimit të një familje kosovare:
Rastin e fundit, i cili ndodhi në fshatin Dobrevë të Fushkosovës, se si një familje me përkatësi islame, pas incidentit të ndodhur, ku vajza e tyre ishte lënduar në kokë  dhe si rezultat kërkohej që sa më parë të operohej pas atij incidenti të vetshkaktuar, si rrjedhojë, familja nuk kishte pasur mundësi të shërojë vajzën, më pas kanë kërkuar ndihmë nga të gjitha shoqatat islame dhe nuk kanë gjetur asnjë përkrahje, ajo që të bënë të pikëllohesh është se, familja në fjalë ka kërkuar ndihmë nga kishat dhe më tutje kisha ka ndihmuar familjen në fjalë, mirëpo rezultatet qenë të tmerrshme, familja është konvertuar në krishterizëm.
Nuk dyshoj aspak se për të marrë diç nga të krishterët, apo pasuesit e feve tjera, padyshim se do të vënë disa kushte. E unë mendoj se prindi i kësaj vajze, si duket është lodhur nga kërkesat dhe ka vërejtur se si jomuslimanët u janë përgjigjur kërkesës së tij, prandaj, është pikëlluese kur për shkak të ndihmës financiare, është detyruar të konvertohet. Prandaj, kriza ekonomike ka bërë që shumë familje të konvertohen edhe për arsye të ndryshme, si f.v. marrjes së bursave, apo dhënies së nënshtetësive, ofrim pune jashtë vendlindjes, etj..
Jam thellësisht i bindur se raste të tilla ka edhe në vende tjera të Kosovës, siç është rasti i ndërtimit të shtëpive familjeve të prekura nga lufta, jetimëve, skamnorëve, pra, këtu kemi një rrezik të madh që i kanoset vëllezërve dhe motrave kosovare.
Të ndalemi pak në rastin e sipërpërmendur. A mos vallë kosovarët nuk kanë mundësi të ndihmojnë rastet e tilla? Apo thjesht, nuk dëshirojnë të dëgjojnë për raste të tilla. Të gjithë e dimë se në Kosovë ka njerëz të pasur, mirëpo faji kthehet tek ne, po, tek ne liderët, prijësit fetarë, imamët, që shumë pak punojmë në këtë drejtim. Nga ne kërkohet që ti thërrasim në Islam, ngase njerëzit e fortë në këtë rast, padyshim që sjellin ndihmë dhe prosperitet për fenë e Allahut. A nuk lutej Pejgamberi alejhi selam, që Umeri të kalojë në Islam? Ai ishte njeri që të gjithë i kishin frikën. Në mesin e shokëve të Pejgamberit alejhi selam, kishte edhe njerëz shumë të pasur, të cilët ndihmonin fenë e Allahut vazhdimisht. Dikush mund të thotë se a ky qenka qëllimi i Islamit; ti ftojmë njerëzit dhe më pas, nga ta të përfitojmë? Jo, nuk është ashtu, mirëpo Allahu xh.sh. ka porositur që thirrja të mos veçohet vetëm ndaj atyre që rregullisht falen në xhami, pasi që ata veç kanë kuptuar fenë dhe nuk duhet të kemi aq frikë rreth Islamit të tyre. Me ketë dua të them që kornizat thirrjes (davetit) duhet të marrin përmasa edhe me të gjëra; të mos përkufizohemi vetëm brenda mureve të xhamisë, të dalim edhe ne dhe të vizitojmë familjet, të cilat nuk kanë fare njohuri se nga hyhet në xhami. Mos të mjaftohemi vetëm me një ligjëratë të së premtes, por të punojmë ashtu siç punojnë edhe misionarët e krishterë ditë e natë. Mos të arsyetohemi se fondet e tyre janë të majme, ndërsa ne nuk kemi bukë për të ngrëne. Edhe në Kosovë u derdhën shumë fonde, por shumë shpejt u keqmenaxhuan dhe si rrjedhojë, sot në vendin tonë shoqatat islame mund ti numërosh në gishta. Më vonë do të përmendim numrin e shoqatave krishtere dhe atyre protestante.
*
A ka ndonjë rrezik për kosovarët nga shoqatat krishtere-protestante në Kosovë?*

Një karakteristikë tjetër e gjendjes së besimeve fetare ndër kosovarët e sotëm, është edhe fakti se shqiptarët ende nuk e kanë fenë si objekt të parë të diskutimeve të tyre të përditshme me njëri-tjetrin. Kam dëgjuar shumë vëllezër besimtarë kosovarë duke thënë se, nga këto shoqata nuk ka fare rrezik, ata mendimin e tyre e mbështesin në atë se, shoqatat janë numër i vogël, nuk kanë pasues të shumtë. Ndërsa, për sa i përket mendimit tim si hulumtues i këtij punimi, mund të them se, rreziqet janë shumë të mëdha. Këtë e them duke u bazuar në fakte dhe argumente bindëse se, shumë nga shoqatat prezente në Kosovë mësojnë fëmijët kosovarë, ushqejnë ata me ide e trillime të ndryshme. Kush  mund të zbulojë këtë dukuri, kur prindërit e tyre nuk kanë njohuri të mjaftueshme ndaj Islamit apo feve tjera, apo thënë më mirë, nuk posedojnë fare njohuri. Ata duke parë se fëmija i tyre po mëson gjuhën angleze në kurset e tyre, është avancuar në përdorimin e kompjuterit, participon në shumë gara dhe ekskursione, me këtë ata edhe krenohen. Andaj, misionarët, të nderuar lexues dhe dashamirë të dijes, nuk mendojnë sikur ne. Është e vërtetë se nuk kanë asnjë të vërtetë mbi atë që thërrasin, mirëpo, si gjithherë, me metodat e tyre profesionale, mënyrën e të vepruarit me masën, punën dhe aktivitetet e tyre të pandërprera, ka bërë që vëllezërit dhe motrat tona muslimane, ti ulin pranë tyre, tu shpjegojnë rreth besimit të tyre të kotë, e sa për fillim, kjo është më se e mjaftueshme për misionin e tyre. Mos të harrojmë se aktivitetet e tyre nuk kanë të ndalur.
Për ta vërtetuar këtë, do përmendi rastin në vazhdim;
Gjatë takimit tim me një koleg në Prishtinë, bisedonim rreth problemeve dhe vështirësitë që muslimanët po ballafaqohen kohëve të fundit; rreth punës se imamëve, se sa janë duke punuar në drejtim të thirrjes (davetit). Gjatë kësaj bisede, ai me rrëfeu se një numër i kosovarëve, tashmë ka pranuar edhe budizmin, hinduizmin, etj..
*Shtrohet pyetja se si ndodhi kjo?* 
Nuk ka dyshim se ndërkombëtarët nuk kryejnë vetëm detyrat e tyre administrative, ata gëzohen kur dikush ti kushtojë vëmendje normave dhe mësimeve të Budës. Ky qe një rast, ndërsa rasti tjetër ka të bëjë me aktivitetet e Shtëpia e Popullit të Zotit. Betohem në Allahun se sa shumë kishin ndikuar misionarët në mendjet e të rinjve kosovarë. Qesh ftuar për një sillë (drekë) në lagjen Bregu i Diellit, ndërsa po bisedoja me një të afërme, për të cilën nuk kisha dyshuar se ajo ndjek mësimet te Shtëpia e Popullit të Zotit, kur e pyeta se, çfarë të shtyn të mësosh në këtë vend? Ajo u përgjigj: ..Ata na shpjegojnë fenë bukur mirë, na mësojnë gjuhën angleze, përdorimin e kompjuterëve, kemi sallën ku në të shikojmë filmin e Jezuit dhe ngjarje të ndryshme, po ashtu organizohen ekskursione për në vende të ndryshme të Kosovës, aty nuk na ndajnë fare, dëfrehemi, pimë çtë duam, na japin dhurata....
Dëgjuat rrëfimin e kësaj vajze, e cila rrjedh nga një familje muslimane, pra, së pari largim total nga feja jonë e pastër, pastaj disa njohuri mbi krishterimin, e më pas fillojnë dëfrimet, emancipimet, shkatërrimet e të rinjve, liria e tepruar. A mos vallë këto na qenkan plane pa plane, siç thonë edhe anglezët no plan good plan, ku më së miri do ishte përshtatur në gjuhën shqipe; plan pa plan. Po, ata ftojnë vëllezërit tanë në krishterim, apo fe tjera, mirëpo, nuk posedojnë ndonjë plan të shkruar për ti treguar kosovarëve se ne nuk kemi fe, sikur duan të thonë se, qëllimi i ardhjes sonë në këtë vend është që tu largojmë nga feja dhe traditat e juaja, kemi ardhur që tu nxjerrim nga Islami.
Po, kështu është se si mund të ftojë dikush në një fe të pa bazë. Në mënyrë që lexuesi ta ketë të qartë se çfarë është misioni i misionarëve, do e argumentoj këtë, duke sjell në vazhdim mesazhin e kryetarit të organizatave misionare krishtere Samuel Cimeri. Ja se çthotë z.Samueli:
Detyra e juaj kryesore është që muslimanin ta nxirrni prej Islamit, kështu që ai të bëhet krijesë pa kurrfarë lidhje me Allahun, e me ketë njëkohësisht edhe pa kurrfarë lidhje me ahlakun (moralin). Me këtë veprim tuajin, ju do të jeni paraprijës të kolonializmit në vendet islame. Ju e keni përgatitur tërë intelektin në ato vende që ta pranojë ecurinë drejt rrugës që e keni hartuar, e ajo është nxjerrja e muslimanëve prej Islamit. Ju e keni edukuar rininë, e cila nuk e njeh lidhjen me Allahun dhe as që dëshiron ta njohë. Në këtë mënyrë ka ardhur gjenerata islame, ashtu siç e dëshiron kolonializmi, të cilën nuk e interesojnë gjërat më të rëndësishme. Gjeneratë, e cila dëshiron rehatinë dhe përtacinë dhe që orvatet në çdo mënyrë ti kënaqë pasionet e veta, kështu që pasionet e liga janë bërë qëllim i jetës se tyre. Po që se mëson, mëson që ti kënaqë pasionet, po që se grumbullon pasuri, e grumbullon për shkak të pasioneve, po që se themelon qendra të rëndësishme, i themelon për shkak të pasioneve. Ajo çdo gjë e flijon në rrugën e realizimit të pasioneve.<!--[if !supportFootnotes]-->[1]

*Si veprojnë misionarët e krishterë nëpër vende të ndryshme të botës?*
Dijetari Ahmed Didat Allahu e mëshiroftë, flet rreth misionarëve, e veçmas mbi Dëshmitarët e Jehovait (The Jehovahs Witnesses). Duke shpjeguar realitetin dhe ecurinë e themelimit dhe zhvillimit të tyre, thotë: Dëshmitarët e Jehovait, një fraksion prej fraksioneve krishtere, e cila që themeluar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës para 100 vjetëve. Me punët e tyre të palodhshme, kanë arritur që këtë fraksion të tyre ta zgjerojnë më së shumti jashtë vendit të tyre. Ky grup tashmë hynë në rendin e dytë të lëvizjeve më të mëdha krishtere në vendin e Nigerisë, vend ky islam.<!--[if !supportFootnotes]-->[2]
Ai vazhdon së përshkruari gjendjen e vendeve tjera islame, ja se çthotë rreth misionarëve në Indonezi, vendi më i madh në botë për nga numri i muslimanëve:
...Në Indonezi, vend ky me popullsinë më të madhe muslimane në botë, hasim në një numër jashtëzakonisht të madh të misionarëve, ata numërojnë më shumë se gjashtë mijë misionarë, të cilët thërrasin njerëzit në besimin e tyre; punojnë rregullisht (full-time), dhe ajo që të mahnit është se, këta nuk janë fare priftërinj, pastorë e as shërbyes të lidhur me kishën, në fakt, ata janë thirrës, të cilët përhapin fenë e tyre.... Vërtet thirrësit në fjalë, komunikues të krishterimit, posedojnë aeroporte të veçanta për aeroplanët e tyre specialë. Vlen të ceket se numri i këtyre aeroplanëve kalon shifrën e aeroplanëve të Qeverisë Indoneziane. Ata gjithashtu posedojnë anije të tyre, në mënyrë që të arrijnë edhe në ishujt e tjerë të Indonezisë, pasi që Indonezia ka më shumë se 2000  ishuj dhe vështirë është për të arritur në ato treva....<!--[if !supportFootnotes]-->[3]
Këto ishin disa të dhëna mbi suksesin dhe guximin e misionarëve krishterë, të cilët kanë marrë rrugën drejt vendeve islame, e çfarë të themi për vendet tona, veçmas Kosovë, Shqipëri dhe Maqedoni? A mund të krahasohemi me Nigerinë apo Indonezinë, ku numri i shkollave islame, universiteteve dhe dijetarëve është jashtëzakonisht i madh në krahasim me vendet tona. Edhe në këto vende, ka shumë të varfër, prandaj, kanë gjetur vendet e volitshme për ti konvertuar muslimanët në fenë e tyre. Ja se çthotë kolegu im nga Indonezia:
Në Indonezi ka shumë ndarje dhe përçarje në mes muslimanëve. Kemi dy Bashkësi Islame, kur të vjen Ramazani, disa fillojnë agjërimin më herët, e disa më vonë, kështu ndodh edhe me festën e Bajramit. Indonezinë e ka kapluar korrupsioni dhe varfëria e skajshme. Kemi vetëm dy shtresa të njerëzve; shumë të pasur dhe jashtëzakonisht të varfër. Misionarët u janë drejtuar të varfërve, pasi që të pasurit nuk kanë nevojë për shtëpi, apo bursa të ofruara nga të krishterët. Misionarët asnjëherë nuk ankohen në misionin e tyre; ndërtojnë spitale, shtëpi, mjekojnë të sëmurit, shkollojnë fëmijët muslimanë duke u ofruar bursa, ndërsa prijësit muslimanë ende merren me gjëra të kota.<!--[if !supportFootnotes]-->[4]<!--[endif]-->
Të kthehemi përsëri në Kosovë. Shumë nga këto shoqata jo që nuk janë mbyllur, ato veç janë avancuar edhe më shumë, njëherazi, kanë fituar një eksperiencë që vlen për tu theksuar. Kanë studiuar popullin tonë, mentalitetin dhe sëmundjet e tyre bukur mirë. Vërtët se këto janë disa nga elementet bazë për thirrësin e suksesshëm? Ata nuk janë duke luftuar se si të mbarojmë fakultetin, apo magjistraturën për një zyrë, apo për një pagë mujore, siç ndodh me imamët dhe intelektualët muslimanë, të cilët mendojnë se Islami duhet studiuar në mënyrë që të mbesim gjallë nga ai, në fakt, ky është një gabim shumë i madh dhe nuk ka dyshim se për këtë do të japim përgjegjësi para Allahut të Madhërishëm.

*Sa është punuar në ndërtimin e objekteve fetare në Kosovë?*
Bazuar në të dhënat e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës, Kosovës gjatë luftës se fundit i janë shkatërruar më shumë se 200 xhami, duke mos kursyer këtu as Këshillin e Bashkësisë Islame, arkivin e saj të çmueshme dhe librarinë. Po, këto ishin dëmet që i shkaktuan popullit tonë, jo vetëm BIK-ut, por të gjithë kosovarëve, të cilët veten e quajnë muslimanë. A ti hedhim një vështrim se sa prej kishave janë rindërtuar e ndërtuar në Kosovën e pas luftës. Përderisa në Kosovë kemi nevojë të madhe për ndërtimin e xhamive në mënyrë që ti dalim në ndihmë kërkesave të muslimanëve në kryerjen e obligimeve dhe aktiviteteve fetare, aty shohim një kahje të kundërt të ndërtimit të objekteve joislame, statujave, shpenzimit të parave pa masë, e gjithë kjo ndodh vetëm për ti dhënë Kosovës një pamje krishtere dhe për ta zhveshur atë nga Islami.
Në Kosovën tonë të korruptuar, është ndërtuar një numër jashtëzakonisht i madh i statujave, siç është përmendorja e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, ku në vend që të ndërtohej xhamia, e cila u rrënua gjatë sistemit komunist, aty u soll një kali i madh dhe një i vogël që kurrë nuk kishte ekzistuar. Ja se si mendojnë largpamësit, të sjellin përmendoren e Gjergjit, që po që se flitet rreth xhamisë së Junus Efendi, të thonë: Si mund të ketë qenë xhami atypari, pranë përmendores së Skënderbeut?! Më poshtë po e sjellim edhe fotografinë e xhamisë, e cila ishte afër postës, apo thënë më mirë, në vendndodhjen e Teatrit Kombëtar.
Xhamia Junus Efendi e njohur edhe me emrin xhamia e Llokaçit, e ndërtuar në vitin 1551 dhe e rrënuar nga regjimi komunist në vitin 1954.
Të ndalemi pak të xhamia, e më pas te Gjergji, përse vetëm në ato vende që ka frymuar Islami, të sillet diçka që nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, a nuk është ky një trillim për gjeneratat e ardhme? Mendojmë se historia thuret me gënjeshtra e armiqësi. Kjo ndodh vetëm tek ne shqiptarët.
Vlen të theksohet se shpërdorim të parave kemi edhe në ndërtimin e ca përmendoreve të Nënë Terezës si në Kosovë po ashtu edhe në Shqipëri, qe besa, disa tradhtarë, të cilët vetën e quajnë atdhetarë, dëshirojnë që këtë figurë ta vejnë edhe në kartën e identitetit. Kjo tregon mirë se në trojet shqiptare, tashmë dominon vetëm misionarizmi. Nëse edhe me këtë nuk bindemi, atëherë çfarë mendoni për ndërtimin e Katedrales në Prishtinë? Të rrënohet shkolla e të ndërtohet katedralja...! A nuk është ky një akt që dëshmon rivazhdimin e kryqëzatave? Çfarë do të kishte ndodhur sikur të prishej Gjimnazi afër xhamisë së madhe dhe aty të ndërtohej një qendër islame? A do të kishte ndonjë reagim nga liderët, dhe populli ynë i ngratë që nuk sheh aspak se kujt po i japin votën?
Pas luftës, në Kosovë ndërtoheshin xhami të shumta, pasi që ishte nevojë e madhe për to, dëgjoja shumë të flitej e përflitej se, përse gjithë këto xhami? Përse nuk ndërtohen shkolla e më pas xhami? Ku janë këta ngatërrestarë? Përse nuk flasin? Përse nuk ngrehin zërat e tyre, e të thonë, së pari shkolla, spitale, e më pas katedrale??!!
Të nderuar lexues, këtu nuk vjen në shprehje të flasim se nga buxheti i Kosovës të jetë ndërtuar ndonjë xhami, apo të jetë blerë ndonjë poç elektrik për xhamitë e këtij populli. Përse na duhet ndërtimi i statujave, përmendoreve, kishave, katedraleve? Kush fshihet pas këtyre iniciativave? A nuk është kjo një prekje e parisë sonë nga dora e misionarëve, apo mos ndoshta dhe nga mesi i tyre kemi misionarë, por të fshehur me emra të tjerë? Vërtët se në këtë nuk ka farë dyshimi? Misionarët nuk janë të pashkolluar, ata posedojnë njohuri të shumta mbi religjionet, vendet, historinë e popujve të ndryshëm; prej tyre kemi ushtarë, gazetarë, liderë, administratorë, që kohen e tyre të lirë nuk e kalojnë kot, por japin mundin e tyre maksimal drejt thirrjes në besimin e tyre.

*Organizatat krishtere në Kosovë*

*Në vazhdim do të cekim disa nga organizatat krishtere duke sjellë edhe adresat e tyre elektronike, vendndodhjen dhe* numrat e telefonit.<!--[if !supportFootnotes]-->[5]
_1. Italian Consortium of Solidarity, Marco Bruccoleri, Nëna Terezë 32/8, Prishtina, 038-223002, kosovopz@libero.itKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
2. The American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee, Eli Eliezri, Luan Haradinaj 15/2, Pristina, 038-224194, eliezri@ipko.netKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
3. CARITAS Switzerland, Jehona Rekathati, Rr. Lekë Dukagjini, nr. 1, Prizren, 029-44739, caritas@yu.caritas.chKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni ; prishtina@yu.caritas.chKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
4. Catholic Relief Services, Lee Norrgard, Rr. Dukagjini (Aktashi) II No.39A, Prishtinë, 038-249602, 038-249744, 044-500695, lnorrgard@crskosovo.orgKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
5. Aid for Aid, Rupert Douglas Batës, 19 Nëntori, Hyrja e 7, nr.4, Prishtinë, ++381-38-545454 evening, aidforaid@aol.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
6. Norwegian Church Aid, Anne Caroline Tveoy, Rr.Fehmi Agani Nr.18, Prishtinë, 038- 244744, anne.caroline.tveoy@nca.noKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
7. Youth With a Mission, Mathew Piercey//Eric Baker, 101 Qafa C7, Prishtinë, 038-49400, mattpiercey@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
8. Caritas Italiana, Luigi Biondi, St.Rexhep Bislimi - Catholic Church, Ferizaj/Gjilan, 0290-28110, 044-500539, caritasit.kosovo@caritasitaliana.itKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
9. International Catholic Migration Commission, Conan E.Peisen, Novi Pazar nr. 48, Prishtinë, 038-244313, 038-244314, icmc-kosovo@icmc.netKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
10. The Catholic Organization For Relief And Development, Zana Haxhiavdyli, R. Mazllom Lakuci 42, Gjakovë/Peja, 0390-28427, 0390-21743, cordaidkosovo@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
11. Red Crescent Of Emirate, Ahmed-Hussein Abouelnaga Salem, Mic Sokoli Lex. Market Building, Vushtrri/ Mitrovica, 028--70082.
12. Christian Aid, Lina  G.  Cosico, Rruga: Abdullah Bugari, Rahovec/Prizren, 029-77917, 044-120080, caidkosovo@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
13. Dan Church Aid, Derek Frost, Fsh.Korenicë, Gjakovë/Peja, 044-237319, dca@ipko.orgKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni , rickfrost_cdn@yahoo.caKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
14. Caritas France, Secours Catholique, Alexis Adam, Rr.Tirana Nr.101, Mitrovicë, 028-30250, caritas_mitro@hotmal.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
15. Christian Children's Fund, Inc., Sergei Tsyganov, Zenel Salihu No. 28, Pristina, 038-248979, 044-502144, ccfkosova@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni , theamarisa@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
16. The International Mission Board Of The Southern Baptist Convention, Donna Robinson, Rr. Prizrenit  No 1, Prishtinë/038 / 555-899, donna@webbox.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
17. Caritas Austria, Thomas Preindl, Cultural Building in Istog, Peja, 00873-761-61-8692, ca-istok@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
18. Caritas Secours International / International Hulpbetoon  Belgium, Bruno Vermeylen, 24 JNA Street, /Leposaviq, Mitrovica, 028-84179, csidevro@eunet.yuKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
19. Caritas Czech Republic, Ladislav Muller, Rruga: Regjep (sh) Djakovica, Trajko Peric No 7, Gjilan, koscacz@usa.netKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
20. Caritas Polska - Humanitarian Organization of the Polish Episcopate Conference, Hubert-Andrezej Matusiewicz, White Eagle Camp base and the Polish KFOR, Kaçanik, Gjilan.
21. Centro Laici Italiani per le Mission, Stefano Frasca, Rr.UCK-Bankos kati I III, zyra 43, Gjakovë, Peja, 0390-21484, 044-134168.
22. Bashkësia e Ungjillit, Jeffrey L.Geaslen, !4 Qershori Nr.19, Gjakovë, Peja, 0390-29516, 044-128676, jgeaslen@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
23. Pax Christi Vlaanderen, Nehari Sharri, Saraqëve19, Prizren, 044-190773, paxchristi_kos@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
24. Fondacioni Vepra e Bashkimit të Vëllezërve të Krishterë të Shqipërisë, Adrian Alia & Bafti Hoxha, Rrasat e Koshares 28, Prizren, 029-24389.
25. Mission East Trust, James Hendry Still, Mbretëresha Teutë, Mitrovicë, 028-39580, 044-176317, Jimmet22@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
26. Voice of Roma, Isak Skenderi, Laplje Selo BB., Prishtinë, 063-8771958, isak_Skenderi@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni , trinroma@pacbell.netKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
27. European Christian Mission, Gani Smolica, Zija Prishtina no. 40, Prishtinë, 038-554558, gsmolica@yahoo.co.ukKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
28. Fondacioni Nxënësit e Jezusit, Valerie Kroeker, Rr.Nënë Tereza Nr:10, Gjakovë/Peja, 0390-20273, 044-188303, valkroker@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
29. Qendra e Krishterë Shqiptare, Julian Shtëmbari, Dardania 1/334/3, Pejë, 039--29339, qkshkosov@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
30. Biblische Glaubens Gemeinde, Dr.Hans Baur / Selman Zenuni, Rr.Fehmi Agani nr.6, Gjakovë/Peja, 0390-21862, 044-154542, drhbaur@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
31. Aksioni i  Dashurisë/Love in Action, Justine Horsfall, Qyteza Pejton 2/A, Prishtinë/ 038-248645, 044-126446, justine@aimoffice.orgKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
32. Messiah Evangelical Fellowship, Femi Cakolli, Nazim Gafurri st. No.76/A, Prishtinë, 038-39 405, 063-8013960, messiahchurch@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
33. Kosova Humanitarian and Charitable Society - Mother Theresa, Don Lush Gjergji, Agim Ramadani p.n. Pristina, 038-249864, ntë reze@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
34. Shoqata Protestante Bashkësia e Jezusit, Bukurije Nikçi, Emin Duraku nr.27, Pejë, 039--32349, 044-138404, Bukurija@yahoo.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
35. Caritas of the Catholic Church in Pristina, Nosh Gjolaj and Smila Paulina Micakaj, Karposhi str. No. 41, Prishtina, 038/ 545 536, caritas@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .
36. Caritas of the Catholic Church in Bec, Kole Thaqi and Gjergj Malota, Bec village No.59, Gjakovë/Peja, 044-122796, 044-139601.
37. Kosovar Catholic Church Caritas, Don Albert Krista, Kisha Katolike,  rruga e Gjilanit P.N., Ferizaj/ Gjilan, 0290-21962, 0290-20041, 044-120302, caritasko@hotmail.com.Kjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni_ 

*Organizatat krishtere protestante në Kosovë*
_-Mark Edwards/Organization: CrossWorld/Home country: USA.
-Mark and Celestë Yocom/Organization: Calvary Chapel/Home Country USA.
-Pastor Bukurije Nikqi/Church: Fellowship of Jesus/Pejë-Istog, Kosova.
-Jeff and Linda McLaughlin/Organization: Fullness of Time Ministries/Home Country: USA.
-Matthew and Rachael Piercey/Organization: Youth With A Mission/ Home country: USA.
-Jeff and Deb Diehl/Organization: CrossWorld/Home country: USA.
-Dave Lowrance, Missions Tëam Leader/ Richfield Community Church, Yorba Linda, Ca/ Home country: USA.
-Seongmin Lee/ Abudant Life Church, Prishtinë/ Home country: South Korea.
-Yeonhee Kim/Abundant Life Church, Prishtinë/Home country: South Korea.
-Irun Park/Abundant Life Church/ Home country: South Korea.
-Joshua Miekley/ Vepra e Bashkimit të Vellezerve të Krishtëre të Shqiperise
-Foundation/ Home country: USA.
-Pastor Driton Gashi/ Etërnity Church/Gjakova, Kosova.
-Pastro Astrit Morina/Etërnity Church/Gjakova, Kosova.
-Don and Marti Denham/Organization: Lift Kosova/Home country: USA.
-Gary and Michele Gallina/ Organization: Assemblies of God/Home Country: USA.
-Ransom and Linda Pyle/Organization: International Tëams/Home country: USA.
-Matt and Judy Krebs/Organization: Eastërn Mennonitë Missions/Home country: USA.
-David Thomas/ Organization: Pioneers/Home country: USA.
-Mark and Mary Orfila/Organization: Assemblies of God/Home country: USA.
-Steve Davis/Organization: Association of International Missions/Home country: UK.
-Steve Frey/Organization: Assemblies of God/Home country: USA.
-Donna Robinson/Organization: International Mission Board/Home country: USA.
-Pastor Imir Gashi/Church of the Nazarene/Prishtinë, Kosovë.
-Jeff and Diane Geaslen/Organization: Apostolic Tëam Ministries/Home country: USA.
-John and Ruth Chesnut/Organization: Christian Church-Churches of Christ/Home country: USA.
-Mark Brinkman/Organization: Christian and Missionary Alliance/Home country: USA.
-Gregor Menga/Organization: Frontiers/Home country: Albania.
-Altin Zefi/Organization: Campus Crusade for Christ/Home country: Albania.
-Robin & Mirjana Essex/ Organization: Elim New Life Foundation/Home countries: UK and Albania.
-Jason Stryd/Organization: Horizons International/Home country: USA.
-Pastor Driton Krasniqi/Fellowship of the Lords People/Prishtinë, Kosova.
-Pastor Artur Krasniqi/Fellowship of the Lords People/Prishtine, Kosova.
-David and Kristian Dyer/Organization: Operation Mobilization/Home countries: Australia and Norway.
-Dr. Hans Baur/ Organization: Bashkësia e Besimit Biblik/Home country: Germany.
-William Prime/Organization: Global Neighbors, Inc./Home country: Canada.
-Brad and Abigail Byrd/Organization: Radstock/Home country: USA and UK.
-Primrose Leahy/Organization: European Christian Mission International/Home country: Republic of Ireland.
-Ernie and Suzy Penner/Organizationreatër Europe Mission/Home country: Canada and USA._
*Konkluzion*
Pas gjithë asaj që u cek më lart, mund të them se misionarët në Ballkan nuk kanë të ndalur, ata tashmë kanë rregulluar edhe hartat dhe skemat e tyre për të vazhduar aktivitetet e tyre të mëtutjeshme, prandaj mos të harrojmë se armiqtë e Islamit kurdisin dhe planifikojnë komplote të ndryshme kundër muslimanëve. Ajo që neve na duhet tash, është përgatitja jonë që atyre tu kundërvihemi me të gjitha mundësitë që kemi. Nuk duhet qëndruar duarkryq kur shohim aktivitetet e tyre, por jemi të porositur që të punojmë edhe ne, e kur dihet se shumica prej tyre janë të huaj dhe në vendin tonë korrin suksese, prandaj duhet të punojmë me të rinjtë dhe të rejat tona, pasi që ajo është e ardhmja e Kosovës. Për të arritur sukses në këtë drejtim dhe për ti dal në ndihmë popullit tonë drejt ruajtjes së besimit të pastër, këshilloj vetën dhe të tjerët që ti përmbushim pikat në vazhdim:
-Ti edukojmë të rinjtë me edukatë të shëndoshë islame duke punuar vazhdimisht.
-Ta ndjekim Islamin në të gjitha aspektet e jetës, kur e them këtë, kam për qëllim që çdo punë, këshillë, veprim, sugjerim, të jetë i bazuar në Librin e Allahut dhe Traditën e Pejgamberit alejhi selam.
-Imamët dhe ligjëruesit të shpërndajnë ligjëratat e tyre javore pjesëmarrësve në xhami, kjo mund të realizohet duke e përmbledh ligjëratën në një letër të formatit A4 dhe tu jepet çdo besimtari që ka prezantuar në xhami, e ai do tia dërgojë familjes më tutje; Çdo gjë e shkruar mbetet, ajo që nuk është shkruar nuk ka ekzistuar.
-Të bashkëpunojmë me xhematin; të njihemi me hallet dhe dertet e tyre, të jemi sa më afër tyre, ngase për të qenë i suksesshëm, nga hoxha, lideri, prijësi, kërkohet që të njihet me rrethin dhe ambientin ku ai ligjëron. Kjo ishte metoda e të Dërguarit të fundit, Muhammedit alejhi selam.
-Të vizitohemi me ata që prezantojnë në xhami në përgjithësi, ndërsa me familjet që ndalojnë fëmijët e tyre nga të shkuarit në xhami, ti vizitojmë më shpesh, pasi që neve na duhet rinia, ajo është materiali ndërtimor i Kosovës së re, për arsye se lehtë e kemi ti edukojmë mendjet e shëndosha, mendjet e paprekura nga ideologjitë dhe rrymat devijuese.
-Të përgatitemi për të flijuar çdo gjë; jemi të obliguar të ndajmë një pjesë të kohës, mundit dhe pasurisë për tu ndihmuar vëllezërve tanë muslimanë, e kjo duhet që së pari të praktikohet nga imamët. Nuk është asgjë që një herë në vit, një prijës fetar të mbledh banorët e fshatit apo lagjes dhe tu ligjëroj një temë që ka të bëjë me bashkimin dhe vëllazërimin, e me pas tu kthejë një ushqim modest. Kjo shumë pak realizohet në vendin tonë, apo ndoshta fare nuk mendojnë për të, e cila do të bënte shumë ndryshime në shoqëri. Po që se e praktikojmë një herë në muaj, çfarë do të ishin rezultatet? Në vazhdim do të sjell vetëm një shembull të ish-ministrit të Arsimit të Bruneit: Pehin Aziz, ish-ministër i Arsimit të Bruneit, gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjet radhazi, në shtëpinë e tij, kishte punësuar një imam, dhe dy herë në javë, të enjten dhe të dielën, në shtëpinë e tij falej namazi i sabahut me xhemat, pas namazit ligjëronte imami nga Malajzia, një dijetar shumë i njohur, më pas familja e ministrit shtronte ushqim për të gjithë mysafirët. Dyert e kësaj shtëpie kanë qenë të hapura për çdo banor, i huaj qe ai apo vendas. Kam pasur rastin që të shkoj disa herë me kolegët e mi kosovarë dhe të tjerë. Ajo që vërtet të bënte për tu mahnitur ishte mikpritja e tij dhe interesimi për mysafirët, pyeste për familjet e tyre, gjendjen politike, pasi që kishte edhe të huaj. Pas ushqimit ministri kthehej përsëri në dhomën ku falej namazi dhe dëshironte të dëgjonte ndonjë ankesë nga vendasit apo të huajt, në mënyrë që tu dal në ndihmë sa me parë.
Pasi që ne nuk kemi mundësi një herë në javë apo një herë në muaj, të orvatemi që së paku dy herë në vit ta praktikojmë këshillën në fjalë. Jam i bindur se disa nga lexuesit e këtij shkrimi, nuk do të pajtohen me këtë pikë, për arsye se nuk qëndrojnë mirë ekonomikisht, mirëpo Allahu xh.sh. nga ne nuk kërkon të pamundurën. Kjo këshillë bën që fshati apo populli të njihen mes veti, e jo siç ndodh në ditët tona ku nuk njohim as fqinjin më të afërt.
-Thirrjen (davetin) mos ta marrim si profesion, por ta kuptojmë njëherë e përgjithmonë se obligimin që kemi marrë mbi supet tona, nuk është profesion, por është mision që punuam apo nuk punuam, do të japim përgjegjësi, andaj, nëse punojmë, punën ta kryejmë ashtu si duhet, e po që se e lëmë anash, atëherë dënimi i Allahut do të na shoqërojë në ketë dhe botën e ardhme (ahiret).
-Të jemi të gjithë të involvuar në mbrojtjen e Islamit, ja se çthotë një dijetar islam: Bota islame sot ndodhet në një zjarr të madh, andaj çdonjëri prej nesh e ka për obligim ta shuajë një pjesë të këtij zjarri.
-Thirrja apo daveti të mos përkufizohet vetëm për meshkujt, por të organizohen tubime dhe tribuna të ndryshme enkas për gra dhe vajza, dhe të zgjidhen ligjëruese të devotshme, ku grave do tu shpjegojnë Islamin dhe mësimet tjera. Kjo pikë është lënë shumë anash.
-Mbi të gjitha këto, porosis veten dhe lexuesit që të kemi qëllim të mirë dhe sinqeritet në punë, përndryshe asgjë nuk do të përfitojmë.
Në fund, lus Allahun e Plotfuqishëm që ti shpërblejë të gjithë muslimanët në këto dhjetë ditët e fundit të muajit Ramazan, e veçmas vëllezërit shqiptarë kudo që janë. Ti ruajë ata nga misionarët dhe kurthet e tyre të kurdisura kundër nesh.
(Tema është shkëputur nga Kapitulli III i punimit të magjistraturës Fetë në Kosovë punuar në gjuhën arabe nga Fehim Dragusha, Departamenti: Fetë Komparative). 
---------
_Shkruar nga Fehim Dragusha _

----------


## Borix

Shiko si eshte puna fisnik. E ke parasysh ate sistemin e tanzimat te turqve tuaj islamike, qe merrnin femijet e krishtere shqiptare dhe i kthenin ne lloj-lloj cudirash islamike (perjashto ketu njerezit me mend si puna e Gjergj Kastriotit)? Keshtu edhe puna e Nixonit: "Ai u përgjigj: “T’i marrim fëmijët e muslimanëve dhe t’i sjellim në vendet tona, kështu t’i ushqejmë me kulturën tonë, e pastaj t’i kthejmë në vendin e tyre”."

Dua te them se si njera fe, si tjetra jane per t'i rene murit me koke. Feja e krishtere, sigurisht, qendron shume here me lart se sa feja juaj per nga traditat si dhe per nga mesazhi qe transmeton.

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

Pse mundoheni me sjell informata te pergenjeshtrume,cka fitoni me kete?
Ju apo autori i kesaj paqavure  keni marr te gjitha emrat e te gjitha agjensive ,humanitare apo perfaqesuese dhe i keni sjell si zyre misionare,per me mbjell frik dhe huti:
 26. Voice of Roma, Isak Skenderi, Laplje Selo BB., Prishtinë, 063-8771958, isak_Skenderi@hotmail.comKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni , trinroma@pacbell.netKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .

nga cila kohe zyrja qe reprezenton pakicen  Rome-Roma( gabelet) ka te baj me misione te  krishtera,
apo kto:
 11. Red Crescent Of Emirate, Ahmed-Hussein Abouelnaga Salem, Mic Sokoli Lex. Market Building, Vushtrri/ Mitrovica, 028--70082.
 2. The American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee, Eli Eliezri, Luan Haradinaj 15/2, Pristina, 038-224194, eliezri@ipko.netKjo e-mail adresë është e mbrojtur nga keqpërdorimet (Spam Bots), ju duhet të aktivizoni JavaScript që të mund ta shihni .

----------


## D@mian

> [B][I]
> Në Kosovën tonë të korruptuar, është ndërtuar një numër jashtëzakonisht i madh i statujave, siç është përmendorja e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, ku në vend që të ndërtohej xhamia, e cila u rrënua gjatë sistemit komunist, aty u soll një kali i madh dhe një i vogël që kurrë nuk kishte ekzistuar. 
> ..........................
> Të ndalemi pak të xhamia, e më pas te Gjergji, përse vetëm në ato vende që ka frymuar Islami, të sillet diçka që nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, a nuk është ky një trillim për gjeneratat e ardhme?


No comment!

----------


## brooklyn2007

"""""""""Postuar më parë nga *fisniku-student* Lexo Postimin
[b][i]
Në Kosovën tonë të korruptuar, është ndërtuar një numër jashtëzakonisht i madh i statujave, siç është përmendorja e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, ku në vend që të ndërtohej xhamia, e cila u rrënua gjatë sistemit komunist, aty u soll “një kali i madh dhe një i vogël” që kurrë nuk kishte ekzistuar.
..........................
Të ndalemi pak të xhamia, e më pas te Gjergji, përse vetëm në ato vende që ka frymuar Islami, të sillet diçka që nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, a nuk është ky një trillim për gjeneratat e ardhme?""""""""



Lejohet sikur te them edhe une "No Comment" nga ana ime?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

Fisnik.Ne kete pike ku ke arritur ti,te fyesh dy figurat me te ndritura te popullit Shqiptar(Gjergj Kastriotin dhe Nene Terezen)me duhet te te them qe je veçse nje----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Baptist

> Në Kosovën tonë të korruptuar, është ndërtuar një numër jashtëzakonisht i madh i statujave, siç është përmendorja e Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, ku në vend që të ndërtohej xhamia, e cila u rrënua gjatë sistemit komunist, aty u soll një kali i madh dhe një i vogël që kurrë nuk kishte ekzistuar. 
> ..........................
> Të ndalemi pak të xhamia, e më pas te Gjergji, përse vetëm në ato vende që ka frymuar Islami, të sillet diçka që nuk kishte ekzistuar kurrë, a nuk është ky një trillim për gjeneratat e ardhme?


Te them te drejten:
Nuk kam asnje koment per shpifjet dhe genjeshtrat e ketij studenti (lexo: injoranti) perpos: 
_Moderatore te nderuar ju lutem fshine kete genjeshter te paturpshme qe mbeshtetet ne nje imagjinate te semure._
p.s.: 
*Permendorja e Skenderbeut* ne Prishtine *qendon* pikerisht *ne Oborrin* ku qendronte* Kisha Katolike Shqiptare e Prishtines* (ashtu-keshtu e vjeteruar dhe e demtuar nga lufterat) qe u rrenua nga pushteti socialist me qellim te ndertimit te "Shtepise se Mallerave"  te Prishtines, e njohur si "e Re-ja". Xhamijat jane aty ku kane qene nje rruge me siper, bile jane aq afer sa ia zene njera-tjetres "frymen".
Kurre nuk ka pasur xhami aty! Ndersa kompleksi i Postes eshte ndertuar siper Lagjes se Jahudive te qytetit te vjeter te Prishtines.

Tani, po te kete moderatore ky forum, e fshine kete *temë nxitese* e te bazuar ne trillime genjeshtra antikombetare menjehere.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Fisnik.Ne kete pike ku ke arritur ti,te fyesh dy figurat me te ndritura te popullit Shqiptar(Gjergj Kastriotin dhe Nene Terezen)me duhet te te them qe je veçse nje----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nese ka ndonje qelbesire ketu je ti ai qe nuk e lexon temen deri ne fund !!!
Postimin qe ke sjellur Fisniku , pik se pari AI NUK ESHTE AUTOR I ATIJ POSTIMI , po nejse nuk ke marre mundimin ta lexojsh postiminderi ne fund.
Sikur ta lexoje deri ne fund , kete artikull e ka shkruar nje fare Fehim Dragusha , kush eshte ky njeri nuk e di  ashtu qe ketij tipi mund mund ti kerkosh arsyetim per artikullin e tij e jo Fisnikut. 




> Shkruar nga Fehim Dragusha



Per mendimin tim , nqs se aty ku sot qendron permendorja e Skenderbeut , ka pasur xhami , ma merr mendja qe kush do qe te kete qene pas atij proekti te vendosjes se Permendores se Skenderbeut ne nje vend qe me pare i ka takuar xhamise, ka bere vendim te gabuar. 
Kosova ka plot truall publik ku lirisht eshte mundur te vendoset permendorja e Skenderbeut dhe askujt mos i pengoj. 
Psh. Ne Gostivar , ne kohenh e komunizmit eshte rezuar nje xhami ne mes te qytetit dhe aty edhe ndertuar nje treg i vogel te cilen bonoret e Gostivarit e quajne "Pazari i vogel", tani me me sjelljen e ligjit te denacionalizimit , ai pazar , sa e di une akoma jane ne gjyq, mendoj meshiati Islamik i Maqedonise dhe qeveria e Maqedonis, do ti kthehet pronesia meshiatit.  Pra si pronar meshiati islamik ne kete rast do te pergezoj te drejten te bej cfar te kete qef me ate objekt.
E njejta mund te ndodh ne ardhmeri ne Kosove. Toka ku sot qendron permendorja e Skenderbeut mund ti jepet mashihatit Islamik te Kosoves, dhe aty psh meshiati si pronar me vone mund te vendosi te ndertoj xhami. 
Ligjet fizike thuajne se dy trupa nuk mund te jene ne te njeten kohe ne te njejtin vend. Pse te lejojme qe me vone te kemi probleme ne si situate te tille. 
Mendoj qe zgjedhja e vendit ka qene vendim i gabuar. 
Skenderbue me po diskutim eshte hero i yni kombetar dhe me pa diskutim meriton jo nje por 10 permendore ne cdo qytet shqiptar.


Gostivari_usa

----------


## derjansi

o Gostivar a e lexo se shka ka shkru babtisti a jo?

po ska burr qe e lu permendoren e skenderbeut prej prishtine or ti shok sikur te vi ne kret arabija me gjith afganistan

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> o Gostivar a e lexo se shka ka shkru babtisti a jo?
> 
> po ska burr qe e lu permendoren e skenderbeut prej prishtine or ti shok sikur te vi ne kret arabija me gjith afganistan


Ore derjansi , po sikur ti jepet pronesia psh nje cifuti ku sot gjendet permendorja e Skenderbeut ?!!! Mendon ti se ai cifuti si pronar i ri nuk do te kete te drejte ta mari ate permendore dhe ta nxjer nga prona e atij ?!! Dhe ne te njejtin vend te ndertoj nje sinagoge?!!!
Ae di ti se cfar dmth kur ke tapi per nje vend te caktuar ?!!! Je zot i atij vendi.!!!
Ka qene xhami , ka qene kishe , pak rendesi ka !!! 
Rendesi ka se permendorja eshte vendsur ne nej vend qe nuk i takon shetetit , ne nje vend qe neser mund te te dali nje pronar i ligjeshem dhe te te thot " Merr permendoren nga vendi im dhe shko e the qafen!!!" 

Andaj eshte dashur qe te zgjidhet nje vend neutral qe i takon vetem shtetit. 

Gostivari_usa

----------


## derjansi

or ti zotni 15 kateshi ne Tirane asht ndertu bash ku ka qan kisha ortodokse

po a po shef njeri ti tu e shem at ndertes? jo

kishen e kan kompensu me i cop toke diku tjeter

kurse ju per i xhami qe baptisti va spjegoj shum qarte se aty ska pas xhami doni me shem permendoren e heroit kombetar

kishe ka pak xhamija prishtina.

----------


## land

> Nese ka ndonje qelbesire ketu je ti ai qe nuk e lexon temen deri ne fund !!!
> Postimin qe ke sjellur Fisniku , pik se pari AI NUK ESHTE AUTOR I ATIJ POSTIMI , po nejse nuk ke marre mundimin ta lexojsh postiminderi ne fund.
> Sikur ta lexoje deri ne fund , kete artikull e ka shkruar nje fare Fehim Dragusha , kush eshte ky njeri nuk e di  ashtu qe ketij tipi mund mund ti kerkosh arsyetim per artikullin e tij e jo Fisnikut


Ok.Per derisa fisniku sjell ketu nje artikull qe fyen njerzit me te medhenj te ketij kombi do te thote qe ai bie dakord,kuptova qe bie dakord dhe ti,dhe une dal ne perfundimin qe ju te tre jeni mizerabel se bashku me ate feimin a ça djallin e ka emrin ai,

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> or ti zotni 15 kateshi ne Tirane asht ndertu bash ku ka qan kisha ortodokse
> 
> po a po shef njeri ti tu e shem at ndertes? jo
> 
> kishen e kan kompensu me i cop toke diku tjeter
> 
> kurse ju per i xhami qe baptisti va spjegoj shum qarte se aty ska pas xhami doni me shemb permendoren e heroit kombetar
> 
> kishe ka pak xhamija prishtina.


Ore derjansi , po nuk kam thene kurkundi mor cun te shembet permendorja, vetem te kam thene se vendosja e permendores ne nje vend qe i takon dikujt tjeter ka qene vendim i gabuar. 
Mir pate pune me ndonje njeri , ose pale te kuptueshme qe do te pranone kompenzim diku tjeter.
Po cfar do ndodhi nsq ke pune me ndonje ne ndonje tip ose pale qe nuk luan aspak nga qendrimet e veta  qe nuk marin parasysh asnjefare kompenzimi , ose per ate vend aty te te kekrojne psh 10.bilion Euro ?!!!
Cfar do bejsh ne kete rast ?!!!

Gostivari Usa

----------


## Baptist

> Ore derjansi , po nuk kam thene kurkundi mor cun te shembet permendorja, vetem te kam thene se vendosja e permendores ne nje vend qe i takon dikujt tjeter ka qene vendim i gabuar. 
> Mir pate pune me ndonje njeri , ose pale te kuptueshme qe do te pranone kompenzim diku tjeter.
> Po cfar do ndodhi nsq ke pune me ndonje ne ndonje tip ose pale qe nuk luan aspak nga qendrimet e veta  qe nuk marin parasysh asnjefare kompenzimi , ose per ate vend aty te te kekrojne psh 10.bilion Euro ?!!!
> Cfar do bejsh ne kete rast ?!!!
> 
> Gostivari Usa


*Allahile per cfar kompenzimi po flet?!!*

----------


## derjansi

> *Allahile per cfar kompenzimi po flet?!!*


lol u ban 5 her qe i them lexoje baptistin qe te trego se aty ska pas naj here xhami e ky prap vazhdo ne at te veten lol ahahahahahaha

sdi shka ti tham tjeter lol me dul goja mrapa ahahahahahah

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Ok.Per derisa fisniku sjell ketu nje artikull qe fyen njerzit me te medhenj te ketij kombi do te thote qe ai bie dakord,kuptova qe bie dakord dhe ti,dhe une dal ne perfundimin qe ju te tre jeni mizerabel se bashku me ate feimin a ça djallin e ka emrin ai,


Ti kupton shum,  e di ate pune. Vetem se problemi i yt eshte se kupton te gjitha gjerat ters.
Ti vuan nga terslleku, ky eshte problemi i yt dhe fatkeqesisht sherim nuk ka akoma per kete anomali te lindur nese mund ta quaj keshtu.
Interesante ty te bien ne sy vetem  postimet e qe sjell Fisniku edhe pse nuk jane mendim direkt i tij dhe e quan Fisnikun pa asnje fije turp "idiot dhe qelbesire" !!!
Pse te njejten nuk e thua per "DESHMUESIN" qe thot qe shqipater kurre nuk kane qene te okupuar nga GREKU DHE SERBI ?!!!
Mos valle po anon ti nga ata me KRYQ ?!!!

Gostivari_usa

----------


## derjansi

or gostivar qe ku po ta them un ne dash ofendohu ne dash mos 

tu fillu ke albo ke forumi i ortodoksave ke NoName i katolikve ke deshmusi i protestanteve e ke fisniku i muslimanve as me hanger bar nuk jeni sepse te tan e veni fen para kombit e kjo dallohet qarte ne postimet e juja 

deshmusi thot Serbi e greku sna kan pushtu, fisniku thot turku sna ka pushtu pranej hiqni dor prej ktyne vellove te zeza te qujtuna fe qe keni vesh te dy palet e bahuni shqiptar se jeni ka na merrni ftyren

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> or gostivar qe ku po ta them un ne dash ofendohu ne dash mos 
> 
> tu fillu ke albo ke forumi i ortodoksave ke NoName i katolikve ke deshmusi i protestanteve e ke fisniku i muslimanve as me hanger bar nuk jeni sepse te tan e veni fen para kombit e kjo dallohet qarte ne postimet e juja 
> 
> deshmusi thot Serbi e greku sna kan pushtu, fisniku thot turku sna ka pushtu pranej hiqni dor prej ktyne vellove te zeza te qujtuna fe qe keni vesh te dy palet e bahuni shqiptar se jeni ka na merrni ftyren


Po mire nqs se i ke keto mendime per albon , noname ,deshmuesin pse ti e shpreh mlefin vetem me FISNIKUT ?!!! 
Pse nuk e shpreh mlefin me te tjeret ?!!

Gostivari

----------


## Baptist

Nuk jemi duke biseduar szs per fisnikun as per ate far deshmuesin, ketu po diskutojme shkrimin qe ka sjellur fisniku. Perndryshe, jam i bindur se une me fisnikun isha kenaqe tuj ba llaf bile ishim shku bashk edhe deri ne xhami me u fale ne jeten reale.

Ketu po diskutohet permbajtja e asaj cfare ka shkruar cilido prej nesh e ajo eshte ne kundershtim me realitetin. 

Ti po flet per kompenzim. E une po te pyes: "cfare kompenzimi?", "kujte kompenzim?"

Shihe cfare ke zbuluar:
cit.: _"Po cfar do ndodhi nsq ke pune me ndonje ne ndonje tip ose pale qe nuk luan aspak nga qendrimet e veta qe nuk marin parasysh asnjefare kompenzimi , ose per ate vend aty te te kekrojne psh 10.bilion Euro ?!!!"_

Pash zote, ku po e merr kete logjike?

----------


## derjansi

> Po mire nqs se i ke keto mendime per albon , noname ,deshmuesin pse ti e shpreh mlefin vetem me FISNIKUT ?!!! 
> Pse nuk e shpreh mlefin me te tjeret ?!!
> 
> Gostivari


me te gith e kam shpreh mllefin, ene me vete administratorin, biles kam mor ne rep prej teje ne mos gabofsha
postimet e mija per janullatosin i ke pa naj here (ndoshta jo se jan fshi mrena sekondit)

un or ti shoq jam shqiptar mbi te gjitha, feja e kerkujt nuk me intereso sepse asht dicka personale, por kur ven fen qe ka ardh prej azie e afrike (ktu futen te tre fete) para kombit nuk duroj dot

----------

